# First Rescue Tomorrow!



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

So, I've managed to convince my parents (this took little to no convincing xD) to let me rescue this sad looking 'halfmoon' although right about now he looks more like a plakat! He wasn't to responsive and I had to almost tap the cup by his face, before he'd barely flutter his fins. :-(

I plan on buying a 1gallon hospital tank for him to live in until he's looking healthy enough, and strong enough, to go in my 5 gallon! 

For treatment I plan on starting off with either 10 days of AQ salt, or API 
General Cure(which should I try first?) and then giving him a day or two rest before proceding with the other. 

For food I plan on feeding Omega One Betta Buffet, and NLS pellets, on an alternating schedule (I can post it once I make that) and the odd FD blood worm.(Once he's on the mend of course!)

Once the fin rot is gone, I will continue to make sure his water his warm and keep it clean!

As for water changes what are your suggestions? There will be no filter for him in the 1gal. Every day %100 water change? 

I forgot to mention he will have a mini heater, (Assuming I can find one) a thermometer and a fake plant!
Does this sound good?


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

OH! One question I have forgotten: Should I put him straight in the five gallon, skip out on the 1 gal? Or would it be best for him in the 1 gal?


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

I know you guys are busy, but if I can get an answer before I go to the store, it'd be great!


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Is there a fish in the 5 gallon first of all?

It would probably be better to use a 1 gallon though, a five gallon if not setup already, would do fine half filled, as it just means less stuff to buy.

I would do Aquasalt then acess him while he is in the tank. watch out for diseases, you should know the symptoms just because with a fish beaten up so badly there could be more lurking.


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

PaintedOaksOki said:


> So, I've managed to convince my parents (this took little to no convincing xD) to let me rescue this sad looking 'halfmoon' although right about now he looks more like a plakat! He wasn't to responsive and I had to almost tap the cup by his face, before he'd barely flutter his fins. :-(
> 
> ?


Why do you want to "rescue" a half dead and probably diseased fish? Why not buy a healthy one and keep him from the disease the other probably has? You are gonna spend $$ on meds and risk contaminating tank and everythig with it.. for a sad little betta?

Does not make sense. Your next post will be "what is wrong with ny bettas - please help" Already has fin rot. Have you seen all the posts on people trying to get rid of THAT stuff and the fish still dies. Let this one go and prevent a good one from the same fate. If you'll pay shipping I'll send you a good one.


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

This little guy was doing a lot better than some those other fish on that shelf. I know the risks as to what can go wrong, so I am willing to do this. I do plan on looking at a few other fish there just in case I see one who is a bit better shape than that little guy.

There is no other fish in my five gallon, it is currently empty. I'll make sure to start with the AQ salt first! With AQ salt it's a tsp./per gallon, with %100 every day?


----------



## misty1477 (Jun 22, 2012)

Basement Bettas said:


> Why do you want to "rescue" a half dead and probably diseased fish? Why not buy a healthy one and keep him from the disease the other probably has? You are gonna spend $$ on meds and risk contaminating tank and everythig with it.. for a sad little betta?
> 
> Does not make sense. Your next post will be "what is wrong with ny bettas - please help" Already has fin rot. Have you seen all the posts on people trying to get rid of THAT stuff and the fish still dies. Let this one go and prevent a good one from the same fate. If you'll pay shipping I'll send you a good one.


:roll: Here you go again.  What an aweful way to advertise your breeding/selling info. Yes...I checked out your website. :roll:


----------



## misty1477 (Jun 22, 2012)

PaintedOaksOki said:


> This little guy was doing a lot better than some those other fish on that shelf. I know the risks as to what can go wrong, so I am willing to do this. I do plan on looking at a few other fish there just in case I see one who is a bit better shape than that little guy.
> 
> There is no other fish in my five gallon, it is currently empty. I'll make sure to start with the AQ salt first! With AQ salt it's a tsp./per gallon, with %100 every day?


I wish you all the best with your new rescue. Search the forums and/or see if the other betta-lovers who do rescue respond to your thread. OldFishLady always has good advice and there are many many others also. And check out lelei 's thread about 'another rescue fishy in the house ...' 

I am kind of new and this forum has helped me alot. :-D


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

Alright thanks! Yes, this place seems to be this best place to come to or help!


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

misty1477 said:


> :roll: Here you go again. What an aweful way to advertise your breeding/selling info. Yes...I checked out your website. :roll:


And you have NO idea what bringing disease into a fish room can do. Meds are expensive. And throwing meds at a dying fish just makes their last days miserable. Most of you do not understand what the meds do, how they affect biological filtration, think salt is a cure all for everyting and all fish bite tails. There is some serious and resistent stuff out there and your throwing meds at it just makes it more resistent. And some things stick around on gravel and plants. Reality is you are not doing the fish any favors.. just tormenting its final days. Buy the most vigerous and healthy fish you can. If NONE of them are healthy find another shop. Just because I have hundreds of fish at any one time does not mean I support irresponsible fish keeping. And the fact that I have more betta fish right now than most of you will have in your lifetime should tell you I have seen good, bad and ugly in disease with these fish. Buy the sick fish, just don't ask for help tormenting his final days. If you can't look at him and say it is "xxx" disease and have a sure course of treatment.. let him die in peace. If you got to aks for "help" you have no place buying him.

And I'm not promoting my fish here. I have a lot of info on my sites for betta people that are interested in breeding to a standard. The shows are posted there with links.. so is convention. And the info on how to get ready for shows for a person is there also. Want to culture live foods.. info is there. I am a resource for people serious about bettas. You don't like my opinions on sick fish.. I really don't care. It does not deny the fact that I still provide useful info for those in my hobby on my sites.


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

I know what problems this fish has, and know how to treat them, I just thought I'd double check and make sure I was doing things right.
I could go take the other fish there, who has a gill problem, where his one gill is inflamed, and looks like he's always flaring with that side. I don't know how to treat it, because I've never heard of it, there for, I do not plan on getting that betta.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

BASEMENT we are all tried of your ignorance and selfish self, we dont want you bettas especially if you advertise by being mean. you need to just leave people alone about how THEY WANT to rescue fish, if it died, then so be it, but you dont need to go around flaunting your ignorance and selfishness, we dont want to see or read it, all your doing is making people angry, im going to report you, for lack of respect for a life, you dont have to do anything you dont want, but if we want to help a poor little guy in pain, even if he does die, then let us. your heartless and cruel, your going around telling people their bettas are going to die, or deserve to die, just shut up.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

PaintedOaksOki said:


> I know what problems this fish has, and know how to treat them, I just thought I'd double check and make sure I was doing things right.
> I could go take the other fish there, who has a gill problem, where his one gill is inflamed, and looks like he's always flaring with that side. I don't know how to treat it, because I've never heard of it, there for, I do not plan on getting that betta.


\


im happy for you rescuing betta's your a very good person to take a little life like that into your own hands, and to try to make his life as happy as possible...


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

Thank you, MistersMom, reading your thread, Candice's and Leilei, threads kind I guess you could inspired me to do such a thing? I never thought of taking a sick fish into my own care before, until I came here of course! Well, I'm finishing up with my tank here so I can go get him! I'll show you guys so pics once he arrives!


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

yay! i hope it all goes good with him!


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

The vinegar is burning my cuts :/ lol


----------



## misty1477 (Jun 22, 2012)

MistersMom said:


> BASEMENT we are all tried of your ignorance and selfish self, we dont want you bettas especially if you advertise by being an a$$ .... you need to just leave people alone about how THEY WANT to rescue fish, if it died, then so be it, but you dont need to go around flaunting your ignorance and selfishness, we dont want to see or read it, all your doing is making people angry, im going to report you, for lack of respect for a life, you dont have to do anything you dont want, but if we want to help a poor little guy in pain, even if he does die, then let us. your heartless and cruel, your going around telling people their bettas are going to die, or deserve to die, just shut up.



:thankyou: I agree 100%.


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

I must admit hearing someone telling you to let a betta die in a cup, in a cold petstore, on a dark shelf, doesn't sound to fun, especially when they are rotting... :/


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

vinegar ? in your fishes water!?  wont that kill them?!?!

and i agree too! and thanks for agreeing with my post lol


----------



## Sprinkles55 (Jul 3, 2012)

MistersMom said:


> BASEMENT we are all tried of your ignorance and selfish self, we dont want you bettas especially if you advertise by being an a$$ .... you need to just leave people alone about how THEY WANT to rescue fish, if it died, then so be it, but you dont need to go around flaunting your ignorance and selfishness, we dont want to see or read it, all your doing is making people angry, im going to report you, for lack of respect for a life, you dont have to do anything you dont want, but if we want to help a poor little guy in pain, even if he does die, then let us. your heartless and cruel, your going around telling people their bettas are going to die, or deserve to die, just shut up.


100% agree!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't feel that Basement Bettas is being rude here. She's giving her honest opinion. I can see things both ways. A person who rescues a sick betta usually has their heart in the right place but I have to agree with BB about medicating when you really have no idea what the fish has. On the other hand I have seen people rescue fish that made amazing recoveries.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

like CandiceMM's fish...


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

> Why do you want to "rescue" a half dead and probably diseased fish? Why not buy a healthy one and keep him from the disease the other probably has? You are gonna spend $$ on meds and risk contaminating tank and everythig with it.. for a sad little betta?


Because it gives us a warm feeling inside to watch a "half dead and diseased" betta transform into something beautiful.

*points to avatar* He was pink, had an ammonia level that turned the test water Blue and had basically no fins.

why would someone want to spend $20 on a fish and then another $35 or more for shipping for one AB fish?? 
Actually, I can see WHY people would but I like getting local ones that need TLC. 

Anyways, I would figure out what's wrong with him before medicating. He might just need clean, warm water...and some AQ salt probably wouldn't hurt unless he has internal parasites or swim bladder issues

If you have access to somelace that sells API meds, it might be a good idea to have furan 2 or triple sulfa on hand- just in case.


----------



## misty1477 (Jun 22, 2012)

Tikibirds said:


> Because it gives up a warm feeling inside to watch a "half dead and diseased" betta transform into something beautiful.
> 
> *points to avatar* He was pink, had an ammonia level that turned the test water Blue and had basically no fins.
> 
> ...


Agree 100% ... BB doesn't seem to understand that most of us here do not have a zillion fish to take care of. We are just into how beautiful and personable bettas are and want to help at least one if we can. Kudos to our members that research the forum for info before they decide and/or know what to do.

I wonder if BB has read the success threads (such as yours and lelei's). I give a zillion thumbs-up and my Sparkle gives fins-up to all of us on this forum ... except for **.

BB has turned members that need help threads into a 'we don't want you here BB' campaign. How sad it is.


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

MistersMom said:


> vinegar ? in your fishes water!?  wont that kill them?!?!
> 
> and i agree too! and thanks for agreeing with my post lol


No, I'm using the vinegar/water mix to disinfect my tank, and I thoroughly rinsed everything off afterwards! lol I knew that was going to confuse someone!


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

one moment I was asking questions the next a whole bunch of people have started a mini campaign... xD

I can visibly see that he has finrot, I plan on using AQ salt first.


----------



## LionCalie (Sep 24, 2011)

Basement Bettas has every right to be a member of this forum. It is unfair to speak for everyone by saying "we" do not want her here. I rescue Bettas when I can, but I can still see her point. Believe it or not, but she is just trying to help and share her opinion. It is rude to attack her character just because you disagree.

Lets try to keep it civil.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

Good luck with you fishy, i hope it all goes great, and yes, it confused me, i confuse easily lol.


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

I get confused easily too xD Everything is now set up and I am off to get him here shortly!


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

misty1477 said:


> Agree 100% ... BB doesn't seem to understand that most of us here do not have a zillion fish to take care of. We are just into how beautiful and personable bettas are and want to help at least one if we can. Kudos to our members that research the forum for info before they decide and/or know what to do.
> 
> I wonder if BB has read the success threads (such as yours and lelei's). I give a zillion thumbs-up and my Sparkle gives fins-up to all of us on this forum ... except for **.
> 
> BB has turned members that need help threads into a 'we don't want you here BB' campaign. How sad it is.


there are always success. BUT.. the reality is it is not all that often. And you really have NO idea what you are dealing with. And why doesn't buying a healthy fish make you feel warm and fuzzy? I'm all for helping a betta with a loving home. But WHY does it have to be a sick one? Can you not put that effort into something else? All those bettas come out of Thailand. Ever see those farms? They are not sterile but open containers and ponds. Most of the imports we get in as breeders do not last long. They get funk and usually pass shortly. And these are the kings of the trade. Imagine the pawns.. the veils and pet shop fish. They cost a pet shop about sixteen cents. There is a LOT of stuff that rides in on those fish. Talk to someone in the fish disease field and see what they are up against. and the hobbiest that throws meds at an ill betta is only making the big picture more difficult. You are creating super strains thatin time could wipe out an industry. I'm sure very few people will think that far out when they purchase that fish. To each his own.

And if you don't want me here that's fine too. Go buy lots of epsom salts for your tail biters and contaminate your fish rooms.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

LionCalie said:


> Basement Bettas has every right to be a member of this forum. It is unfair to speak for everyone by saying "we" do not want her here. I rescue Bettas when I can, but I can still see her point. Believe it or not, but she is just trying to help and share her opinion. It is rude to attack her character just because you disagree.
> 
> Lets try to keep it civil.


we arent saying we dont want her here, from what ive heard, she's good with fish and has experience, which comes in handy when needed, but like i said earlier there is a time and place for everything, and this is not the _time _or _place_ for her 'opinions' on rescuing fish. we arent attacking her, i have been attacked for my ignorance, and in the end, i was glad because i did learn something from it and i did leanr when not to be dramatic, and when to leave things alone, like right now, im going against my normal self and arguing. all i have to say is, no one should go to a post about helping fish and say ' its gonna die, kill it, you shouldn't have bought it, you should have let it die' her opinion is needed else where, just not while we are trying to help some one with a fish, and not while they need help, instead of opinions. lets ALL agree to disagree and leave this argument alone, and help Paint with their fish... perhaps it was in her presentation, if she wanted to help her argument, she should have been sincere, not lecturing but suggesting, but when you come out telling instead of suggestion it makes people feel heart. just like my mom says, a lecture is not a good way to present an argument, when you lecture people get defensive because they feel as if you are calling them stupid. thats when we get defensive. 

but right now, lets just help them with there soon to be rescue, whether you are against rescuing or not, its still a life that needs help.


----------



## LionCalie (Sep 24, 2011)

I agree with your post, MistersMom. The rudeness is coming from both sides.

You are right that is not fair that this thread has turned into a debate on the ethics of rescuing sick fish.


----------



## misty1477 (Jun 22, 2012)

Right On !!!!


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

MistersMom said:


> BASEMENT we are all tried of your ignorance and selfish self, we dont want you bettas especially if you advertise by being mean. you need to just leave people alone about how THEY WANT to rescue fish, if it died, then so be it, but you dont need to go around flaunting your ignorance and selfishness, we dont want to see or read it, all your doing is making people angry, im going to report you, for lack of respect for a life, you dont have to do anything you dont want, but if we want to help a poor little guy in pain, even if he does die, then let us. your heartless and cruel, your going around telling people their bettas are going to die, or deserve to die, just shut up.


It is YOU who are truly ignorant. As far as respect for life.. I have an Oscar.. and he gets milk bones. Almost ALL.. and that is a lot.. of my fish are rehomed. I am VERY concious of EVERY life. Which is why I think you are stupid to bring ANY kind of disease into your home. You.. like a know it all teenager.. have not seen what disease can do and you have no idea the repercutions of throwing meds at some poor fish that you are trying to get some self esteem from. And do not tell me about "a life" when you spend all that time on a FISH and probably do nothing for a local soup kitchen or womens shelter. Also, If you can not take an opinion that is not your own.. you flat out sould grow up. Stop looking at some diseased fish to make you something.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Ok. I highly agree with Sherolyn she has more experience in this body than everybody in this thread. Including the people who are attacking you. And she is right. Many Medicines to treat fish do cause excess pain to the fish and make things worse. Some also can kill beneficial bacteria and plants. That's how strong they are. Now if they are going to kill the plants, possibly fish, and beneficial bacteria would you want your fish exposed to these? No you wouldn't. The best medicine available would be "Clean Water" this will not have a negative effect unless you do them too often. Yes you can do "too many" water changes. Sterile water. I trust Sherolyn's opinion. You are better off just not purchasing the fish by rescuing a fish you would be opening a slot for another fish just to be tortured even worse and they might even not be lucky this time to go to a good person. You are just giving the PetStore money to buy more fish. With the 3 dollars you pay they can buy 10-15 more fish

Mister's mom. She has more Expereince, you are being rude and ingorant so I wouldn't be arguing with her


----------



## misty1477 (Jun 22, 2012)

I think Painted should start a new thread. This one has gotten out of hand. How can anyone help Painted with all of the BB back&forth posts in it?

Hope all goes well Painted


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

Basement Bettas said:


> It is YOU who are truly ignorant. As far as respect for life.. I have an Oscar.. and he gets milk bones. Almost ALL.. and that is a lot.. of my fish are rehomed. I am VERY concious of EVERY life. Which is why I think you are stupid to bring ANY kind of disease into your home. You.. like a know it all teenager.. have not seen what disease can do and you have no idea the repercutions of throwing meds at some poor fish that you are trying to get some self esteem from. And do not tell me about "a life" when you spend all that time on a FISH and probably do nothing for a local soup kitchen or womens shelter. Also, If you can not take an opinion that is not your own.. you flat out sould grow up. Stop looking at some diseased fish to make you something.


WOW i HAVE volunteered at the salvation army, and i help sick animals, and i help PEOPLE... your *opinion* is not wanted, your *intelligence* is, help us to save a sick fish (the point of this thread!) or stop re-starting arguments.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Well. Sherylon and everybody else had good intentions of helping. Even the OP did. But SOMEONE decided to start an argument just because they didn't agree. If you don't agree take it up with the poster yourself via PM or better yet. Don't talk about it at all. IMO misty you are the one who started this argument and made everything worse. Don't add any fuel to the fires guys. It just makes everything worse.

Mister's mom. Everybody has done a good deed one time or another. Nobody asked you what you did. An entitled opinion is wanted. Someone with knowledge should be free to share there INFORMED OPINION. You are the one who is making this issue worse.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

misty1477 said:


> I think Painted should start a new thread. This one has gotten out of hand. How can anyone help Painted with all of the BB back&forth posts in it?
> 
> Hope all goes well Painted


yeah, or just give a quick update lol. then we can leave this argument and stop it in its tracks...


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

MistersMom said:


> yeah, or just give a quick update lol. then we can leave this argument and stop it in its tracks...


If you want to leave then please do. After all you are making things worse


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

I understand that BB has experience, I just wish she didn't come and tell me the betta has no hope. I understand that his chances may not be to high, but every fish from a petstore has issues, doesn't it? I just would like to save one fish from dieing in a cold cup, on a dark shelf. I made this thread, to double check that my approach on treatment was right, and that I would not be harming the fish with medications that are not needed.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Keeping betta is a hobby... Let's let everyone enjoy it how they wish...
Good luck with your fish.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

Olympia said:


> Keeping betta is a hobby... Let's let everyone enjoy it how they wish...
> Good luck with your fish.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


+1


----------



## misty1477 (Jun 22, 2012)

Mo said:


> Well. Sherylon and everybody else had good intentions of helping. Even the OP did. But SOMEONE decided to start an argument just because they didn't agree. If you don't agree take it up with the poster yourself via PM or better yet. Don't talk about it at all. IMO misty you are the one who started this argument and made everything worse. Don't add any fuel to the fires guys. It just makes everything worse.
> 
> Mister's mom. Everybody has done a good deed one time or another. Nobody asked you what you did. An entitled opinion is wanted. Someone with knowledge should be free to share there INFORMED OPINION. You are the one who is making this issue worse.


BB was doing this same thing on another thread today. I was appalled at the post on the other thread and it seemed to carry over to this one.

I am outa here.


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

PaintedOaksOki said:


> I understand that BB has experience, I just wish she didn't come and tell me the betta has no hope. I understand that his chances may not be to high, but every fish from a petstore has issues, doesn't it? I just would like to save one fish from dieing in a cold cup, on a dark shelf. I made this thread, to double check that my approach on treatment was right, and that I would not be harming the fish with medications that are not needed.


No. Not every fish has issues. Try to find when they get shipments and get them fresh in. Or look for the healthiest one. Yes, save one from that cup. Just do NOT get the one that is almost dead and think you can save it. It is more humane for the fish to just die.. and you have NOT introduced some unknow into your home. Imagine being sick and getting chemo, moved from here to there, antibiotics, hot rooms, cold rooms. Lets face it, when we are sick we most often just want to be left alone. And most dying of some diesase face the inevitable and just want to die in peace and stop treatments. Give the fish that. Most often all your rescue attempts make the last hours on earth horrible.


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

Same offer as the other thread..

Anytime you people that think I am heartless want one of my culls for shipping let me know. Currently have a black with too much irid to be competitve and some misaligned scales. Should be oscar food. Damn fine form though. Got another with not so great form, still better than pet shop, that has red fins and steel over red body. Reach me through my face book page as I'm tired of ignorent people on here wanting me to sugar coat their stupidity so going to do some water changes.

Any one want to call me a thoughtles and heartless bitch now?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

OK guys, let's get back on topic please. Sherolyn, I'd be glad to take some of your culls sometime.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Sherolyns culls would Probably beat half of the other US breeders fish for sale. (yeah, you know who you are)


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

Well, I'm off to go get my fish, I may pick out a different one... Still thinking of that little guy if he's still there.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

OK. Just get a fish you have a special connection with. Make sure you know how to save it and it won't be too sick. Or even get a healthy one.


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

Ok, thanks Lebron!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

No problem, good luck for a great find!


----------



## happypappy (Apr 5, 2012)

Rescues can work. Here is a post of a betta I rescued 1 week ago and also how he looks today. The betta was worh it!


----------



## happypappy (Apr 5, 2012)

Basement Bettas said:


> No. Not every fish has issues. Try to find when they get shipments and get them fresh in. Or look for the healthiest one. Yes, save one from that cup. Just do NOT get the one that is almost dead and think you can save it. It is more humane for the fish to just die.. and you have NOT introduced some unknow into your home. Imagine being sick and getting chemo, moved from here to there, antibiotics, hot rooms, cold rooms. Lets face it, when we are sick we most often just want to be left alone. And most dying of some diesase face the inevitable and just want to die in peace and stop treatments. Give the fish that. Most often all your rescue attempts make the last hours on earth horrible.


Some rescues work. Some do not. Why not try if you want to and know the effort it may take??? My first rescue did not work but my second was very successful.


----------



## happypappy (Apr 5, 2012)

Just had a very successful rescue --- thanks for taking this on. if you have questions on my treatement -- ask!! and good luck!!


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

happypappy said:


> Some rescues work. Some do not. Why not try if you want to and know the effort it may take??? My first rescue did not work but my second was very successful.


Because a typical hobbiest is not prepared for some of the diseases coming in on these fish. A little fin rot can be cure with good water and care. But that fin rot can be caused by any number of things. Even a fish pathologist will not throw meds without doing some sort of exam. An lots of times you are actually getting more serious problems thant you know. If "I" am going to spend the money I want the greatest chance of success. Buying a known sick fish "to me" is not wise. If that floats your boat.. then take a chance. And if you end up with stuff in your fish you just can get rid of.. you were warned.


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

dramaqueen said:


> OK guys, let's get back on topic please. Sherolyn, I'd be glad to take some of your culls sometime.


It appears he is available. $15 shipping priority and I throw in cold pack. He is real dark black with iridescence and some scales out of line on his back. But perfect 180 spread and great edges. I agonize over the color faults when I see form that good. Let me know. Got a few others if you want to put a few more in that box. Got some that look like there was PK in the background. Not long fin but a tad too long for PK. Got the sloped anal. Crossed to an import and you get the genetic mess till you weed out what you want. Have pastel females too. Anybody else feel free to get some too.

And I have a large steel spawn coming. There are DT's with uneven lobes and any with red wash are heading for pets. Those are gonna need a few months as 4 weeks right now.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Ya know I can see both points which to me is what all this is about in the first place. 
Take what you can from both sides and learn from it and everyone will be better off !
This forum would not be any good at all if we didnt get both sides to every issue posted here . Just try and do it without any name calling and typing in caps which many people take as shouting and are offended by it. Together we are stronger then being alone and we are here to help each other lets all remember that next time we feel like name calling do it just dont type it !


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Good for you choosing to rescue! Get any betta you want!


Everybody, this argument is getting ridiculous and immature. If anything on this thread bothers you, i don't understand why you just don't leave instead of posting rude comments to other posters. 

Good luck with your new guy/girl!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

How old is the fish Sherolyn?


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

D: man its a half moon!? poopy... :/


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

dramaqueen said:


> How old is the fish Sherolyn?


maybe 4 months. Breeding 2 pairs of sibs right now.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Can you post a pic of him please? Sorry for all the questions. Lol


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

dramaqueen said:


> Can you post a pic of him please? Sorry for all the questions. Lol


 how do you post video on here


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm not sure. I've tried uploading from my co.pouter but it wouldn't work. I think most people post them.on photobucket then post a link.


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

dramaqueen said:


> I'm not sure. I've tried uploading from my co.pouter but it wouldn't work. I think most people post them.on photobucket then post a link.


finalizing a video of him and the other that is not HM or pk but in between. The black NOT happy about bright led's. Other has a great fighter personality. He is cool too. Just nothing I can work with. Out of a melano male of all things. Video soon..


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

I load my videos to you tube and then just post the link here..Would love to see pictures and even better video BB !


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

Still have females from this group available:
http://youtu.be/Am3-4UvwseU

They will not be as heavily coated pastel as ones I will sell.. but still pretty in a tank. And they are real easy going and get along well with others.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

You Americans and your pretty fish... xD Canada is so barren.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

Do you have a video of the black male?


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

MistersMom said:


> Do you have a video of the black male?


coming. I use a bright LED especially on the blacks to show color and he was NOT into the light. Usually flares at the pastel to the left of him in that corner and he decided he wasn't into that either. 

The black devil is his brother: http://youtu.be/SmNRKI-H1nU

Siblings in the spawn tank: http://youtu.be/QUuQ-dHiLwo


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

I know right Olympia? We've got nothing for bettas in Canada!


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

wow you have like *perfect* bettas


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Ah. Another Canadian. Our petsmarts are bringing in HMs. I'm in a medium (200k) town and we got them in like last month. So look out for it if you have a Petsmart.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

MistersMom said:


> wow you have like *perfect* bettas


Thanks [blushing] and I have great culls!! Please fee free to apporach me at any time you want a pet. Will try to help with the shipping as much as possible. By the time you buy a sick fish and treat him .. you could have had one of mine. Not that mine are better.. please don't think that. We are talking about bettas needing homes. And I'd much rather mine go to people that are as passionate about them as I am... even though on the other side of the fence..lol.


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

Olympia said:


> Ah. Another Canadian. Our petsmarts are bringing in HMs. I'm in a medium (200k) town and we got them in like last month. So look out for it if you have a Petsmart.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I might be getting a HM from there! Although, like I mentioned earlier he has fin rot, so IDK, might get a CT, never had one of 'em before! They only had two HMs there I believe.


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

You sure there is no way you can ship a betta or two to Canada? xD


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm sure BB could but the transshipping would be ridiculously expensive...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

Here ya go.. it is private so you have to have this link. Not opening it up to general population. 

Black did not show himself as nicely as he is. But that other is a real corker.. Got a female on the other side so he is bubblenesting like crazy. Have several fish like him in color and form if anyone interested.. males and females. Melano import was the father crossed to a black female. Go figure..

http://youtu.be/TkuONX4jJRM


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

PaintedOaksOki said:


> I might be getting a HM from there! Although, like I mentioned earlier he has fin rot, so IDK, might get a CT, never had one of 'em before! They only had two HMs there I believe.


Call and find out when they come in and get one as soon as it hits the shop. Hopefully then came out of their native waters only a few days before and are still in good shape. Keep seperate from other fish and QT for weeks. Try to feed a food like frozen blood worms with some metronidazole on them to get rid of internals a few days when you get them. I also run mine thru Proform-C as it gets rid or lots of external stuff for 3 days. Then my imports go in a spawn tank as I want the genetics before they decided they don't like it here. Plus that shipping and stress gets the fish in a mood to breed.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

whats the cheapest shipping fee you could do? and how (if i were to get a betta) would i pay you? mailing you? or paypal..?


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

MistersMom said:


> whats the cheapest shipping fee you could do? and how (if i were to get a betta) would i pay you? mailing you? or paypal..?


$15 and I can get 4 in a box. Three migh be better to pad the cold pack. Paypal is way to send $$.


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

If you could, how much would it cost to ship a box to Canada?


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

PaintedOaksOki said:


> If you could, how much would it cost to ship a box to Canada?


From google"
"In my many years in the hobby the problems have always been getting fish in and out of the US but due to US restrictions. Since Sept 11 it has become almost impossible to get fish shipped to Canada from the US without costly US F & amp; W inspection fees $50 per shipment ( in my opinion just a tax grab), US citizens can no longer ship Airport to Airport into Canada unless they are registered as a registered shipper etc.

If you do want to get fish the best thing is to have a US mailing recipient and then cross the border to get them from your friends etc and bring them back into Canada. Or go to a convention and buy and trade there."

Send me a pm with a mailing address and I will see what might could be done by checking with other sources.


----------



## Sprinkles55 (Jul 3, 2012)

I have to admit, your fish are gorgeous BB. 

I wish luck to the OP for their new fishy friend


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Well, _I_ think you're doing an amazing thing rescuing a betta.

Good luck with the poor little guy 
Warm clean water and whatever meds he may require will do him some good 

How is he?


----------



## happypappy (Apr 5, 2012)

did you get your rescue? How is he doing? any photos? Sorry your original post got so off track. If you have any questions -- ask----


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

Hrm, my uncle lives in the states, but that wouldn't be of much help, I never really see him... bah, idk xD


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

I never got my little guy today... :/ My dad got busy with other stuff, but tomorrow for sure! I really wish I could of gotten him today though! ERR... curse the times when you believe you are getting a fish, and someone says otherwise :/ Oh well the tanks all set up. My dad's reason was to let the water sit? I treated it with Seachem Prime... xD


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

PaintedOaksOki said:


> I never got my little guy today... :/ My dad got busy with other stuff, but tomorrow for sure! I really wish I could of gotten him today though! ERR... curse the times when you believe you are getting a fish, and someone says otherwise :/ Oh well the tanks all set up. My dad's reason was to let the water sit? I treated it with Seachem Prime... xD


Water doesn't have to sit for the fish so your da is probably just making an excuse...

Anyways keep us updated and feel free to ask as many questions as you may have! :-D


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I'd like to say that for many members of our forum, "rescuing" bettas is important to them. First, Sherolyn, I certainly understand your concerns about contaminating fish rooms. But most of us don't have fish rooms to be contaminated. Some of us don't have multiple fish. So contamination is not an issue. Secondly, not all sick bettas are lost causes. I have had many sick rescues whom I have nursed back to full health. While I am wary of making comparisons between fish and mammals, I must point out that if we gave up on every sick person or animal, we'd have a blessedly small population. Sick bettas deserve to be given a chance, not simply tossed aside as lost causes.


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

I had a feeling it didn't have to sit... xD Oh well, he promised me tomorrow, so we are going! > I'll get pictures and post them ASAP once I get my new fishy!


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

Oh, I have a quick question! I have set my tank to be 81 farenheit. Does this sound good? My heater does a good job of keeping things consistent, once it's all set! If not I can easily drop it a degree or two.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

78-80 is about right.


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

I have it set at 80-81 because the fish I'm getting does have finrot. So I am hoping with proper treatment, and care he gets better! Speaking of which I have not made up schedules for his care yet... I'll set up feed right now, uhh I leave care till I get him and know what conditions he's in.


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

Sakura8 said:


> I'd like to say that for many members of our forum, "rescuing" bettas is important to them. First, Sherolyn, I certainly understand your concerns about contaminating fish rooms. But most of us don't have fish rooms to be contaminated. Some of us don't have multiple fish. So contamination is not an issue. Secondly, not all sick bettas are lost causes. I have had many sick rescues whom I have nursed back to full health. While I am wary of making comparisons between fish and mammals, I must point out that if we gave up on every sick person or animal, we'd have a blessedly small population. Sick bettas deserve to be given a chance, not simply tossed aside as lost causes.


And I agree. Rescuing is good. But you should be real familier with fish disease before taking on a diseased fish and have an assortment of meds on hand. If you have to ask for help you should not be doing it. Especially when you can usually find one in pretty good health that deserves a chance too. If a rescue does not live please lysol eveything for an hour. Rinse very well then soak in a bleach solution for another hour. Rinse and rinse some more. Put water in and add extra dechlor. THEN you are starting fresh. otherwise you really run the risk of keeping stuff around.

This procedure is what commercal fish produces use to nuke their stuff. Bleach, vinegar, salt.. no gaurantee to get your bug completely killed.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Should a mother not be allowed to parent if she has to read Dr. Spock? Asking for help is fine, that is what the forum is for.  And many of these sick bettas can be successfully treated with nothing but clean water and some aquarium salt.


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

I know how to treat finrot, my last betta had it, and we got it to go away pretty dang quick. I do believe that this little guys does have a good chance of surviving, he still has his color, and what not, I just think he was lethargic(from being cold) and that the finrot wasn't helping him to much.


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

I currently don't have AQ salt on hand but tomorrow when I get him I plan on getting it! With my last fish I had no clue about AQ salt, so we just used API general cure!


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

Sakura, could you really quick, go to the 'important desease' thread? i posted pictures for you.... And Paint, i hope your new fishy has an awesome long life!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Good luck, Paint! 

Sure.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## happypappy (Apr 5, 2012)

for my rescue, I asked the manager and he gave the betta to me. also I only had to treat with API salt and API Betta conditioner (with aloe and green tea extract). I think a small tank at first is best, cause he can get to air better and water changes are easier and you use less salt, etc. Let me know if you have questions. btw, what is the situation with the betta -- ammonia burns, fin rot ??


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

I have my 5 gallon half filled, and it's heated to be 81 farenheit, and it stays there consistently(I love my heater). Like I said I don't have him yet, I was suposed to get him yesterday, but then my dad kiboshed that... Saying the water should sit, even though I treated it with Seachem Prime. SO I am getting him soon here, within a few hours. I'm itching to get him and get him out of those conditions (it erks me that we didn't go yesterday). 
I'll post pictures of him once we get him, and what shape he's in.

I know what ammonia burns are, but I've never had first hand experience with what they are/look like/etc. Treatment would be clean, warm water, right? But yes, the fish I was looking at does have finrot, like I said he's labeled halfmoon but DEFINETLY does not have the 180 spread, he honestly looks like a plakat, with a bit longer tail... 

I only planned on using those two things, I have to pick up the salt, but I have the API General Cure, from when my last betta had finrot (He recovered successfully.)


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

SO I was at the store, and I talked to an employee about a discount, and the fish itself was $10. She talked to her manager, and the manager was going to give me a 10% discount, with NO warranty. 

I mean usually I'd just be chill, and buy the fish, but he had pretty bad finrot, and I didn't think that it was worth it, on top of medicine...


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

soooooo you didnt get the fish? i woulda switch lids with another one lol ive done it before


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

LOL, and put male veil tail instead, xD

No I didn't we are going to this private owned fish store tomorrow, check out her fishies, my dad says she's got better fish.

I also went to Petland, our other chain store in my town, and they wanted 12 dollars for CT, I was out raged, and left the store, knowing with those cheap people I wouldn't be getting a deal. (Their stuff is outrageously priced...)


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

obviously, a CT here is like 6 $ lol.


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

IDK, both our chain stores tend to be ripoffs.... Their veil tails here are $5, CTs are $8, and HM $10, at Petsmart, Petland $10 VT, and $12CT


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

omg, all my fish aorund here are 5-6 $$tops. but we are in Oklahoma, and people out here wouldnt pay that much for a fish lol


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

I personally think it's the manager... When I consulted the employee, and showed her the fish and told her it was sick, she said "OMG he's sick?" I told her yes, he was sick, he had finrot, and showed her where it was, and what it looked like... Even told he'd live in a five gal, and the manager was the one who gave the horrible deal 

I think the manager also realized I'm also just a younger teen, so she probably figured I couldn't do the mental math... It's pretty easy when it's ten percent of ten dollars...


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

LOL thats one dollar!! OMG wth.. lol


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

My thoughts exactly, and she'd take away the warranty.. Better off buying a sick fish for FULL price, and warranty  I thought it was a crappy deal, plus my parents said only way I was nursing a sick fish back to health is if I got ATLEAST half off... xD


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

lol, next time say 'no i want it half off or more, its not even worth 3.99 you wont make a profit off a dead fish anyways..." then see what they say.... :I


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

Haha, no kidding, plus it's more profitable for them to give me the sick fish for free, and I buy medicine, rather then me coming and buying no fish at all :I


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

for real, its dumb.


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

WELL, I went back and got that little guy, he's quite cheeky ^.^ I made a new thread called 'Tug, the Rescue' it's near the top, right now, on the second page I've got pictures of him!


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

how much was he?


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

$10 -_-" it was that or $9 without the 14day warranty... PLUS Petsmart, and their outrageous prices were the CHEAPEST out of all three petstores ;-;


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

i totally would have switched lids, w/ fin rot they wouldnt have been able to tell lol


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

LOL the employees at our petsmart are pretty clueless when it comes to fish, especially bettas! The guilt would haunt me forever for switching lids ;-; Plus many people like to hang around the fish area xD


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Congrats on the rescue!! I just read 13 pages of this thread!! o-o I am truly happy you have this little guy! Rescuing, as Sakura said, is pretty important to a lot of members here. I don't think it's selfish to want to help them out, even if they do die. I am not here to cause an argument but was it really fair to showcase all your bettas BB?? I mean, couldn't you have made another thread showing your culls? Just my opinion but who am I....


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

I've done that before, find an interesting thread and then go through and read all pages of it. o-o I'm still amazed at what some warm clean water,and AQ salt can do...


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

It IS important to know that there are some bettas who can't be saved. The best we can do with those bettas is bring them home and allow them to pass in clean, warm water instead of in a dirty cup at the back of a shelf. Picking your rescues is very important to your success. Look for fish who are still pretty active but may have some mild rot or ammonia burn issues. Fish who are breathing heavily or laying on the bottom of the cup most of the time and look mostly dead are going to be much harder to save with just AQ salt and clean water. Those are the rescues best left to someone familiar with more advanced treatments. 

I'm so glad Tug is acting feisty and happy already. Congrats!


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

That's why I picked Tug, he was the healthiest out all that I could rescue... Others I think had Swim Bladder, and worse finrot, and not even laying properly o.o I felt bad for them, but I knew I couldn't save them, so I picked out Tug ^.^


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Very smart thinking.  Yes, once you get into SBD and things like that, it gets way more complicated.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

> And why doesn't buying a healthy fish make you feel warm and fuzzy?


 It does but I get a feeling of..I don't know...accomplishment?...out of helping the sickly ones...and out of all the ones I have or had (and it has been over 50 of them)..only 2 did not make it. One had columnaris (which I would of passed on if I had noticed the fuzz..that is one disease I really do not like to mess with) and the other..no idea what was wrong - ammonia poisioning, I am guessing. 

I'm not saying one should not get bettas from breeders via AB...I'm just saying that I, personally, like to give one sad, local, petco/walmart betta a good home. I feel that the ones from breeders off AB are going to go to someone who knows how to care for them or else they wouldn't spend $20 or more for one fish. I do not think petstore fish are so lucky.

I have seen the ones you have breed, BB, and they are lovely. If I was going to get one from a breeder, It would be from either you or chard as I am not able to justify the shipping charges for importing right now. Both you guys have some very nice looking bettas.

And now I will go back and read all the pages I missed....


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=110633 I made a new thread, with pictures of Tug, my new boy ^.^


----------

